# MLdonkey

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hey, 

 kennt sich wer mit mldonkey aus? 

 giebt es die möglichkeit das ich mein mldonkey anstelle von 

Code:

```

 http://127.0.0.1:4080/ 

 
```

 von meiner aktuellen internet ip von wo anders steuern kan??? ich hab ein statisches nat auf mein rechner, das heist ich bin eigentlich direkt am internet, daher solte es ja kein problem darstellen, 

 nur wie kan ich das machen ?? 

 MFG 

 BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## lordmat

in der downloads.ini steht alles drin 

am besten 

```
(* list of IP address allowed to connect to the core via telnet/GUI/WEB

        list separated by spaces, wildcard=255 ie: use 192.168.0.255 for 192.16$

 allowed_ips = [

  "127.0.0.1";

  "255.255.255.255";]

```

so eintragen dann gehts auch von ausen

gruß lordmat

----------

## Deever

Vorallem aber willst du das über SSH tunneln.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, habs gefunden,

ales geht ..... aber ich hab noch ne frage, wie kan ich das ordentlich password schützen...?Last edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Apr 03, 2005 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> hm, das ver steh ich net , wo ist den diese zeile?

 Lies das Manual.

 *Quote:*   

> und, muss ich jetzt ale ips eintragen die zugreifen dürfen

 Wie ich schon sagte: benutze SSH!

 *Quote:*   

> ich weis doch zb: nicht welche IP meine berufsschule hat  

 Warum nicht? Spätestens wenn du dich von dort aus auf deine Kiste verbindest, ists kein Geheimnis mehr.

Gruß,

/dev

PS: Die Signatur mehrmals pro Thread anzuhängen ist sinnfrei, erst recht, wenn sie dazu tendiert, länger als das eigentliche Posting zu sein.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

lol sorry, hab den post gerade jetzt geändert ... .

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benutze SSH!
> 
> 

 

 hm, wie in meinem beispiel genant, haben die in der Schule absolut gesperrte PCs , das heist da kan ich nicht mal mit putty oder so von XP aus SSHen, ich kan lediglich den Internet Explorer nutzen ...

----------

## Deever

Kann das Ding denn unterdessen wenigstens SSL (HTTPS)? Als ich das damals probiert hab, konntes das jedenfalls nicht...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ne, denk ich net, 

aber wie kan ich nun ein pw setzen ??

----------

## chrib

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  hm, wie in meinem beispiel genant, haben die in der Schule absolut gesperrte PCs , das heist da kan ich nicht mal mit putty oder so von XP aus SSHen, ich kan lediglich den Internet Explorer nutzen ...

 

*grins* Putty und Co. verbieten, aber ein Scheunentor nutzen.

----------

## leo2k

bei mir in der schule ist das genauso

aber dafür empfehle ich dir http-tunnel (ist sogar im portage)

lies dir die man-page / offizielle homepage zu dem teil durch.

wenn du glück hast dann funktionierts.

bei mir an der schule ging es leider nicht, da meine schule am uni-netz von karlsruhe hängt, und die jungs etwas mehr ahnung von netzwerksicherheit haben als irgendwelche läppische schul-admins.  :Very Happy: 

naja, gl

leo

----------

## ZX-81

Hi,

Du kannst auf Deiner Kiste zu Hause einen https-Apache laufen lassen der die Authentifizierung durchführt und die Weiterleitung an localhost durchführt. 

ZX

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> benutze SSH!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Weißt du, dass man in die Schule geht, um zu lernen, nicht um Sachen per P2P herunterzuladen. Das ist eine Frechheit!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ZX-81

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Weißt du, dass man in die Schule geht, um zu lernen, nicht um Sachen per P2P herunterzuladen. Das ist eine Frechheit! 

 

Aber wenn er dafür die Firewall austricksen muss hat er doch was gelernt. 

Und wie heißt es doch so schön: Nicht für die Schule, sondern für das Leben lernen wir  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hey, leute, ich glaub net das das bei mir so ein problem is , das is net ne uni ..  :Smile: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

wie kann ich nun eine Passwort abfrage bei MLdonkey (im web interface) machen?? wäre nicht schecht  :Smile: 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## the_mole

RTFM!!!

Oder tipp einfach

```
longhelp
```

in die Zeile ganz oben auf Deiner mldonkey-Webseite ein und drück Enter....

Da findest dann bei add_user was du suchst.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> benutze SSH!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Putty kann aber wunderbar über einen http-proxy arbeiten, steuere auch mit Sancho über Putty und Portforwarding über einen http-proxy meinen mldonkey.

Ciao

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich hab das versucht mit dieser "Longhelp"

dort hab ich dan den comand

```

add_user<user> <passwd>

```

gefunden, und auch genutzt aber dan wolte er mir ein file zum downloaden schiken das "submit" heist der inhalt is folgender :

```

Exception Invalid_argument("equal: functional value")

```

was war faltsch?

 ich habs doch richtig gemacht oder?

(beispiel:)

```

add_user Black 1234

```

das heist doch black is der benuzer und das pw wäre 1234 oder?

MFG BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

nochwas,  wasumschaltet mmein mldonkey andauernd  alle download aufträge stück für stück auf "pause"?

das kappier ich net   :Confused: 

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## pawlak

> nochwas,  wasumschaltet mmein mldonkey andauernd  alle download aufträge stück für stück auf "pause"?

Partition voll?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ne, kann nicht sein, 

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              38G   20G   18G  53% /

```

hm, was dan?

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hai all

ich hab noch fragen zu mldonkey, und dacht ich poste hier weiter  :Wink: 

 also, ich kan nun ordnungsgemäss saugen,  nur einige dinge laufen noch nicht , 

1. em ich hab versucht den web-interface prot auf "80" zulegen, da er normaler weise auf 4080 ist  zwei dinge hab ich geändert 1. im web-interface "http-interfaceport 80" und 2.(weil das erste nix gebracht hat,) im file: /etc/conf.d/mldonkey 

```

# port for webinterface, usually 4080

PORT="80"

```

 hat aber auch nix gebracht, daher hab ich dan dieses file wider zurück auf "4080" gesetzt und toller weise geht jetzt wedernoch  :Rolling Eyes: 

nun abgesehen davon das ich das gehrne wieder zum laufen bringen will, möcht ich wirklich den port 80 haben.

wie kann ich das anstellen??

(ich hab keinen Webserver oder so.)

das mit dem oben gefragten PW hat auch nie funktioniert trotzdem das er es nun ohne probleme angenomen hatte:

```
add_user <user> <passwd
```

 hat er mich noch nie aufgehalten beim webinterface und und ein paswort verlangt.

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## mirkux

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das mit dem oben gefragten PW hat auch nie funktioniert trotzdem das er es nun ohne probleme angenomen hatte:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jo, der user admin is ja frei und der is standard. also mal lieber mit add_user admin passwOrt arbeiten. dann gehts.

Ansonsten gibt es alle Antwrten schon im MLdonkey-Forum: mldonkey.org

vg

mirkux

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

das hab ich ja, ich wollte als benutzer nie was anderes als "admin". komisch .

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## the_mole

Eine kleine Sache, die Du auf jeden Fall beachten solltest:

Die ini-Files nur editieren, wenn der Donkey NICHT gestartet ist. Ansonsten kannst Dich dumm und dämlich ändern.

Also:

mldonkey stoppen, editieren und wieder starten...

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hm, ich wollte nochmal das port 80/4080 problem ansprechen. und zwar möchte ich mein mldonkey auf port 80 setzen aber immer wen ich das tu, dan straft er mich mit schweigen da der port 80 net geht , nun wie krieg ich den denn port frei ? ich würde gehrne wissen was den meinem esel im weg steht um den port 80 zunutzen , ich hab auch ales komplet als root  vom emergen bis zum konfiguriren gemacht. ich frag mich wirklich , 

könt ihr mir helfen???  :Confused: 

Währe toll, den das wäre das letzte mldonkey problem das bei mir im raum steht..

(---> mit port 80 geh ich vom Webinterface aus)

MFG

   BlackBruns_Gentoo

----------

## rkaerner

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> hm, ich wollte nochmal das port 80/4080 problem ansprechen. und zwar möchte ich mein mldonkey auf port 80 setzen aber immer wen ich das tu, dan straft er mich mit schweigen da der port 80 net geht , nun wie krieg ich den denn port frei ? ich würde gehrne wissen was den meinem esel im weg steht um den port 80 zunutzen , ich hab auch ales komplet als root  vom emergen bis zum konfiguriren gemacht. ich frag mich wirklich

 

Vielleicht solltest du dich endlich einmal grundlegend mit Dingen wie TCP/IP und dergleichen beschäftigen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber solange du keinerlei Ahnung von den Grundlagen der Materie hast, solltest du keine Dienste anbieten. Erst recht nicht, wenn du - mal abgesehen von der rechtlichen Seite - durch deine undurchdachten, ungeplanten und damit sinnfreien Experimente eventuell reichlich Sicherheitslöcher in dein System reißt. Und damit in dein Netzwerk.

 *Quote:*   

> Währe toll, den das wäre das letzte mldonkey problem das bei mir im raum steht..
> 
> (---> mit port 80 geh ich vom Webinterface aus)

 

Nein, da steht noch einiges mehr im Raum an Problemen. Das wohl größte sitzt an deiner Tastatur.

by the way: du wurdest bereits darum gebeten, nicht an jedes Posting deine viel zu große Signatur anzuhängen. Kannst du die vielleicht generell mal auf ein geeignetes Maß kürzen? Wir sind hier nämlich nicht in einem Manta-Forum.

----------

## the_mole

Servus,

@rkaerner: jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Dein überaus hilfreises Posting, welches hier alle Probleme löst, braucht wesentlich mehr Platz als Blackburns_gentoos Signatur. Also in Zukunft mal das Meckern sein lassen und den Leuten hier im Forum lieber helfen!

Ich hab auch nur durch ausprobieren gelernt und irgendwann fängt jeder mal an... Also, warum Dein mldonkey nicht auf Port 80 läuft ist ganz einfach: Die Ports unterhalb von 1024 darf nur root benutzen und somit muss das Programm als root laufen oder zumindest starten. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, wer das Programm startet. MLdonkey läuft im Reglfall als User P2P und hat somit nicht die ausreichenden Rechte. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich würde es auch nicht verändern, weil sonst der MLdonkey zugriff auf wichtige Dateien hat (z.B. die /etc/shadow, alle ssh-keys,...). Der Apache beispielsweise startet zwar als root, sobald er sich aber die priviligierten Ports (z.B. 80 und 443) geholt hat, gibt er seine root-Rechte ab und läuft als nobody weiter. Deswegen würde ich auch die Lösung bevorzugen, die oben angesprochen wurde.

Kleiner Tip, so sieht das in der Apache-Config aus:

```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

RewriteEngine On

RewriteOptions inherit

</IfModule>

RewriteRule ^/([^/]+)$ /$1/ [R,L]

RewriteRule /mldonkey/(.*) http://admin@localhost:4080/$1 [P,L]

RewriteRule /mldonkey/(submit.*) http://admin@localhost:4080/$1 [P,L]

RewriteRule /mldonkey/(files.*) http://admin@localhost:4080/$1 [P,L]

ProxyPassReverse /mldonkey/(.*) http://localhost:4080/$1

<Location /mldonkey/>

  Order allow,deny

  Allow from all

  AuthType Basic

  AuthName "MLDonkey"

  AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/keys.dat

  Require valid-user

</Location>

</VirtualHost>

</IfModule>

```

Damit kannst Du dann über: https://<deinServername>/mldonkey auf Deinen Esel zugreifen.

----------

## amne

Schon gut, draussen ists schön warm, einmal durch den Badeteich schwimmen und wieder beruhigen.  :Very Happy: 

Blackburns_gentoo: Wie schon erwähnt, deine Signatur ist wirklich etwas gross geraten, bitte kurz sie doch und/oder verwende eine kleinere Schriftgrösse.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Also, tut mir leid wen ich euch mit meiner Signatur auf die Palme getrieben hab, ich hoffe das es

nun besser ist , sonst sagt es, ich kann sie auch ganz raus nehmen wen euch das lieber is. Ich hoffe

das sich das geklärt hat okey?

----------

## the_mole

Also Blackburns,

Du richtest jetzt Deinen mldonkey auf Port 4080 ein, so dass er läuft wie gewohnt, dann installierst den Apache2.

Dann baust Du Dir ein Zertifikat (z.B. mit tinyca, gibt's auch als Paket), wirfst es in das Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/conf/ssl/ vom Apache, editierst die /etc/conf.d/apache2 so, dass SSL gestartet wird (steht in der conf, wie das geht), trägst ganz einfach den Teil Konfigscript von oben in die /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf ein, verweist auf Deine eigenen Zertifikate (dazu SSLCertificateFile und SSLCertificateKeyFile einfach mit den Namen Deiner Zertikikate versehen), und schon kanns losgehen.

Wenn Du Hilfe mit tinyca brauchst, dann helf ich Dir natürlich auch gern.

Und wenn Du das so einrichtest, dann kann nichtmal mehr jemand wegen Sicherheit meckern, weil Dein Passwort über HTTPS verschlüsselt übertragen wird.

Und bis auf die Zertifikatssache ist das ganze wirklich nicht schwer. Wenn Du es nicht alleine schaffst, dann helf ich Dir sogar bzw. erstell Dir mal eins zum ausprobieren.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hey danke!

 Ich med mich mal bei dir bei fragen.

THX

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## rkaerner

Damit ich dann hier nicht nur als der böse Bube dastehe, obwohl ich Illegalitäten wie Emule-Nutzung und Steuerung aus restrizierten Netzwerken heraus nach wie vor nichts abgewinnen kann:

http://www.netzadmin.org/server/apache/apache-ssl.htm

Erklärt unter anderem, wie man ein SSL-Zertifikat erstellt. Habe sogar ich geschafft, sollte also nicht zu schwer sein.

----------

## the_mole

Tach rkaerner,

siehste, so hilft man  :Wink: 

Aber ne kleine Anmerkung möchte ich noch gern machen. Das PerlPaket Net::SSLeay oder so ähnlich macht ziemlich häufig Probleme... Ausserdem find ich ne Zertifikatsverwaltung schon ab 1 Zertifikat recht sinnvoll, weil man (bzw. ich) selbst das eine nach nem Monat nimmer findet  :Smile: 

Schau Dir mal tinyca an, das ist echt brauchbar. Vor allem, weil da das exportieren und das erzeugen von Zertifikaten ohne endlos lange und tippfehlerträchtige Anweisung geht. Weiterhin zeigt es einem die benötigten Informationen zu den Zertifikaten gleich mit an. Ich möchte mittlerweile garnichts anderes mehr, auch wenn ich für gewöhnlich ein bash-Fetischist bin und mir nichts über die Kommandozeile geht.

Und nochwas, die Anleitung weicht ein klein wenig vom Gentoo-Standard ab. Da ist nämlich der SSL-Server schon vorkonfiguriert. Sprich, am besten Du gehst zumindest bei der Apache Konfiguration so vor wie von mir beschrieben, sonst zerlegst Dir noch die ganze Config...

cu

----------

## rkaerner

 *the_mole wrote:*   

> Tach rkaerner,
> 
> siehste, so hilft man 

 

Genau, so hilft man. Nicht so wie du. Wie heißt es doch gleich? "Gib einem Mann einen Fisch, udn er hat zu essen für einen Tag. Gib einem Mann eine Angel, und er hat zu essen für den Rest seines Lebens." oder so ähnlich. Wenn ich - sehr deutlich, aber das ist nunmal mein Stil - klarmache, daß es eben nicht mit ausprobieren und hier mal drehen und da mal aufmachen geht, dann ist das durchaus eine Hilfe.

Du willst nicht wissen, wie viele Menschen vom Typ Blackburns auf diese Weise (hier mal was aufmachen, da mal was ausprobieren) ganze rootserver "verwalten". Es ist einfach nur grausam.

Genau deshalb hilft, gerade in dem Moment, wo man Dienste anbieten will, nichts anderes, als sich zunächst erst einmal Grundlagenwissen zu verschaffen.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ne kleine Anmerkung möchte ich noch gern machen. Das PerlPaket Net::SSLeay oder so ähnlich macht ziemlich häufig Probleme... Ausserdem find ich ne Zertifikatsverwaltung schon ab 1 Zertifikat recht sinnvoll, weil man (bzw. ich) selbst das eine nach nem Monat nimmer findet 

 

Das ist bitter... das Zertifikat, das arme Ding, wandert doch gar nicht und liegt immer an der gleichen Stelle der Platte. Im Zweifelsfall hilft slocate dann weiter, denn auch den Namen ändert das Zertifikat nicht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Schau Dir mal tinyca an, das ist echt brauchbar. Vor allem, weil da das exportieren und das erzeugen von Zertifikaten ohne endlos lange und tippfehlerträchtige Anweisung geht. Weiterhin zeigt es einem die benötigten Informationen zu den Zertifikaten gleich mit an. Ich möchte mittlerweile garnichts anderes mehr, auch wenn ich für gewöhnlich ein bash-Fetischist bin und mir nichts über die Kommandozeile geht.

 

Ich werde da eventuell mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Ich gehöre allerdings zu den Menschen, die jedes unnötige Stück code vermeiden, denn jeder Dienst, der läuft, jedes Tool, das eingesetzt wird, bedeutet eine Vergrößerung der Fehlerquelle und vor allem der Angriffsfläche. Das vermeide ich einfach.

 *Quote:*   

> Und nochwas, die Anleitung weicht ein klein wenig vom Gentoo-Standard ab. Da ist nämlich der SSL-Server schon vorkonfiguriert. Sprich, am besten Du gehst zumindest bei der Apache Konfiguration so vor wie von mir beschrieben, sonst zerlegst Dir noch die ganze Config...

 

Meine Server laufen alle nicht auf Gentoo. Zuhause biete ich keine Dienste an, weil das die AGB meines Providers nicht gestatten. (Ich würde an dieser Stelle übrigens wetten, daß das bei Blackburn nicht anders ist). In so fern kann es mir hier keinen Apache oder seine Konfig zerlegen. Zudem lese ich erst und schaue dann, und backups existieren sowieso.  :Wink: 

----------

## the_mole

Ach ja, so entstehen Endlos-Diskussionen...

in kurzen Worten:

Wie administriere ich einen Server => Buch

Wie löse ich ein Problem => Forum

Wenn hier jemand was fragt, dann will er so oder so das ganze ausprobieren, und das möglichst bald. Deswegen bekommt man hier Lösungsvorschläge und keine Moralpredigten. Das Thema das Du hier versuchst anzudiskutieren wurde in diversen Foren schon viel zu häufig diskutiert und nervt einfach nur. Du bist einer der Leute, die anscheinend kompetent helfen können, also mach es doch, bevor irgend ein Noob ihm Tips gibt, die eben unter dem Sicherheitsaspekt nichts taugen.

Zu der Sache mit dem Fisch... Die Angel hätt ich ihm schon gegeben, wollte ihm aber vorher erst mal beibringen wie er ein Boot baut. ICh gehöre zu den Leuten, die alles Schritt für Schritt machen, nit alles auf einmal. Erst Apache so zum laufen bringen, dann beibringen, wie man ein eigenes Zertifikat erstellt.

Die AGBs hat er sicher gelesen, schließlich hat er dies dem Provider mit Unterschrift bestätigt.

PS: Nur der erste Teil meines Letzten Postings war für Dich, das mit den Apache-Eisntellungen war dann eher für Blackburns...

----------

